# My GF did a bad thing yesterday......



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Instead of cleaning the house with me, I get a call yesterday afternoon: "Get over here and bring Ozzy with you RIGHT NOW!" So I do and we meet Jayda, from the same gal that fostered Ozzy 2+years ago. 


























Needless to say all three of us were struck by puppy disease, and we'll be over it in like 6 months.

Guess I need to update my sig now too.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she is precious!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh. My. God! She (he?) is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

look at that face  wow! she is a cutie!


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> Oh. My. God! She (he?) is sooooo cute!!!


Oh yes forgive me for not formally introducing her.

This is Jayda. She is a 4 month old APBT pup.

More to come.....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

That face is enough to give anyone "puppy disease" for sure. What a looker she is going to grow up to be! You will have to keep us updated with pictures as she grows. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Jadya is awesome MCTHAD.
More pics asap please


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wow very cute ! what a nice color mix too! good luck and we'll be waiting for more pics!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

She is just adorable!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

For the love of all things adorable!!! *Steals pup*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness; is she not the most adorable puppy? 

How is Ozzie taking to his new sister?


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Before a few more pics, here's her story: She is from a breeder who fell on hard times, and could no longer afford to care for this litter, the sire and damm (sp?). They were all in pretty rough shape by the time he turned them in. Jayda actaully had to have her canines removed due to some sort of infection. She's also getting over Kennel cough.










Here's her and Ozzie next to each other for size comparison:








No real pics of them playing yet, we're taking it slow, but so far so good.

Pure cuteness:


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

a few more:
































Pardon her boogies, its a little gross I know.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

She's got the cutest little underbite:

















A couple of Ozzie:
















He's been very patient. It has been some time since someone has wanted to climb all over him and chew on his ears. He's still adjusting, as is she, but like I said, so far so good.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow lots more. Thanks for the PM of more pics! Did she only loose her top canines? She is so precious looking, adorable little face. Puppy disease...lol I think I have that now too.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Well, my "baby" boy is 7 years old now. One of my girlfriends at work asked me if I had baby fever yet. I laughed and told her no, but that I have been stricken by "puppy fever".

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one "suffering".


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Wow lots more. Thanks for the PM of more pics! Did she only loose her top canines? She is so precious looking, adorable little face. Puppy disease...lol I think I have that now too.


Yep, just her top one's.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mycathinks hesadog said:


> Pure cuteness:


OMG....Jayda is sooooooooooo cute! Puppy fever indeed. Look at those lips...sooo kissable!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

She is absolutely freakin' ADORABLE!! 

I don't think I've ever seen pictures of Mr. Ozzie.. he's a pretty stunning guy. I'm glad to hear everything is going well. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I get puppy disease/fever at the dog park and then I go home to sanity!  The thought of having to teach a puppy from day one is so daunting to me...mine were all house broken when I got them (with an accident here and there once in a blue moon). But puppies are cute...she is a looker. Now, I want more pictures of Ozzie (even tho this is HER thread).


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I get puppy disease/fever at the dog park and then I go home to sanity!  The thought of having to teach a puppy from day one is so daunting to me...mine were all house broken when I got them (with an accident here and there once in a blue moon). But puppies are cute...she is a looker. Now, I want more pictures of Ozzie (even tho this is HER thread).


Ok one more pic of the both of them:


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, both of them are just gorgeous. I don't think I had seen Ozzie before either.


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

awww;; adorable!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh they are both beautiful! Yep, that puppy face would have done me in too.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL that threads a year and a half old.


I dare say we need updates... but they haven't been active in about a year.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

How do people come across these ancient threads?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> How do people come across these ancient threads?


I was wondering this exact thing! The dogs are super cute, don't get me wrong, but how did it get brought up again?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Probably looking through other user's post activities.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! She is CUTE! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

WOW I didn't even realize it was an old thread. I wonder if it happens when people do searches, and then they get so involved in reading the list of threads from the search they forget that they are dug up posts that relate to their query and not necessarily recent.


----------

